# If you change nothing, nothing will change.



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

If you are scared of doing something, do it. Over and over and over.

That is one of the main things that has led me through past DP. I was so scared of talking to people, so I FORCED myself to make conversation with people. And yes, sometimes it sounded forced and I wasnt terribly witty, but after doing it over and over and over it becomes NORMAL.

blake

"The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past, nor to worry about the future, but to live the present moment wisely and earnestly."


----------

